# Bimmerfest 2002: Date, Regristration, Lodging, Vendor List inside



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Official date for BimmerFest West: *Saturday April 20th*

Where: Cutter Motors  in Santa Barbara, CA

Online Event Registration

Need to find a place to stay in Santa Barbara?

Try Here and Here

Running List of Vendors Slotted to Attend Include:

C.E.C. Corporation (A.C. Schnitzer)
Racing Dynamics
Wheel Power Inc. (Hamann)
Evosport
ECISBMW
performanceIX/E46Fanatics
Supreme Power Parts
Dent-Masters
GTM Teknik (www.bmwstuff.net)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*BimmerFest Clinic Announcement*

Mr. Chris Padilla (a.k.a. "Agent 99") will be performing the *"Xpel Install Clinic"* on "beewang's" 2002 M5!

Utoh...

:yikes:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: BimmerFest Clinic Announcement*

but of course Beewang has to be there...



Jon Shafer said:


> *Mr. Chris Padilla (a.k.a. "Agent 99") will be performing the "Xpel Install Clinic" on "beewang's" 2002 M5!
> 
> Utoh...
> 
> :yikes: *


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*I was going to wait to announce this, but...*

There's a strong possibility that Vince will be performing his "Steptronic Paddle-Shift Install Clinic" for us too...

Of course, this depends on the availability of components, but...

(I am hoping he can pull it off)


----------



## LLuke (Mar 17, 2002)

Are there any special rates for our group? I thought I had a hookup with the SB Double tree resort since I work for Hilton, but it looks like they aren't going to help me out.  :thumbdwn:  :dunno:


----------



## Deejay Falco (Mar 19, 2002)

If I need a booth for 2-3 cars, and I need an electric output, would this be possible? 

I'm planning on showcasing a few cars. Where can I register for this and/or who can I speak with?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Tomorrow's my day off...*

But I'll be back in my office on Thursday.

Please call me on my toll-free line (800)676-1595 for details.

After 6:00 pm would be ideal..


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

*What time does Bimmerfest start?*

9am? 10am? Just trying to figure out what time everything starts; I believe the guys who are organizing the caravans need to get the start time so that caravan times can be arranged. Take care.


----------



## LLuke (Mar 17, 2002)

*Bimmerfest WEST Hotel hookups.*

Hey all! So who am I going to meet at Bimmerfest in Santa Barbara?

Anyway here is the deal. I work part time for the Hilton so I was sure I could get a deal on a room in SB. Wrong! The only Hilton owned/operated Hotel/Resort/etc in SB is the "Fess Parkers Double Tree resort" and they told me they can't offer me a special rate since they will be full. 

Damn! The next closest Hilton owned/operated hotels are 45 minutes and an hour away. Both are "Embassy Suites" and they barley offer a discount.

The 4th and 5th closest Hiltons are in San Diego... 

Anyone have any hookups in the hotel business? I've got no problem splitting a motel 6 room (do they even have one in SB?  LOL) with one of the local DTM members I drive up with...but I wanted to make sure first that no one could hook me up.

Is their anyone out there that can help me out? I need a room for April 19th and 20th. Two beds in-case I need to split it with someone. E-mail me: [email protected]

Thanks to anyone who can help me.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Use the force LLuke! (Had to say it)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Motel 6???*

Motel 6 - Goleta- (805)964-3596 (5 min from Cutter)

Motel 6 - Buellton- (805)688-7797 (.5 hours from Cutter; we pass by Buellton on BimmerFest Road Rally, near Solvang)

Motel 6 S.B. -Beach- (805)564-1392 (5 min from Cutter)

Motel 6 S.B. -Uptown- (805)687-5400 (2 min from Cutter)

Motel 6 - Carpinteria - (805)684-8602 (15 min from Cutter)

Hope this helps...

--Jon


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*The Event will begin at 9:00 am*

Be sure to be on time (but not too early) to ensure a preferred spot for displaying your BMW...

*I don't think that I'll be able to give you the center stage inside the showroom again this year though Marcus... *

That is unless Simon is planning a top-secret "clinic" to perform on it again...


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: The Event will begin at 9:00 am*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Be sure to be on time (but not too early) to ensure a preferred spot for displaying your BMW...
> 
> I don't think that I'll be able to give you the center stage inside the showroom again this year though Marcus...
> 
> ...


Jon.. ok. You got it. I won't be there too early. But do me this favor.. be sure to save a couple of spots for the evosport guys who won't be coming with Brad and Simon early in the morning. A couple of us guys are caravaning this time around, so we won't be there early enough to get our slots with Evosport.

Can that be worked out? Thanks.


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

*One more question:*

Jon, will someone post a list of who is slated to be at Bimmerfest? Last year we had that message board and we could tell who was coming. It would be nice to see a list of the people who are confirmed coming to this event.

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*As of this morning there are 800!*

Unfortunately, there is no way to display the attendee list at this time...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: As of this morning there are 800!*

Aye!!!:yikes: How are you going to arrange parking for all the bimmers??? 



Jon Shafer said:


> *Unfortunately, there is no way to display the attendee list at this time... *


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*For those Flying in.... (to LAX)*

This is the most efficient way to get from LAX to Santa Barabara:

Santa Barbara Airbus

Vince - parking will be tight, but we'll be o.k. Fortunately, Cutter Motors in Santa Barbara is actually (3) stores:

1. BMW / Audi / Land Rover
2. MBZ / Jaguar / Porsche
3. Dodge/Infiniti

We have substantial storage capacity...

:yikes:


----------



## BoxsterSBoy (Feb 22, 2002)

*Reconsidering*

I'm actually thinking of not showing up.. I'm concerned that parking is going to be a problem. With 200 attendees there's no way we'll be even close to the action. I'm worried my car will get dinged or keyed when it's out of site

Tom

'02 BMW M3 w/SMG (Ti Silver)
'02 MB ML320 (Black Opal)


----------



## MarcusSanDiego (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Reconsidering*



BoxsterSBoy said:


> *I'm actually thinking of not showing up.. I'm concerned that parking is going to be a problem. With 200 attendees there's no way we'll be even close to the action. I'm worried my car will get dinged or keyed when it's out of site
> 
> Tom
> 
> ...


Tom.. I don't think you need to worry about getting keyed. We're BMW enthusiasts, remember? We're not a bunch of jealous haters. Regarding dings, those can happen anywhere -- even if you are in the main parking lot, right in front of the showroom. In other words, whether your car is in plain view or out of sight, there is always a chance you'll get a ding -- just like the real world.

Anyhow.. take care. Hope to see you there.


----------



## jesd325is (Apr 15, 2002)

i know this iskind of late, but was registration only for those displaying thier vehicles, or for anyone who wanted to come by and take a look? i was suppossed to caravan with some folks from AZ.


----------

